# Brewtan B, Any experience?



## Fat Bastard (13/8/15)

I can't find brewbrite at the moment, so I've bit the bullet and bought some Brewtan B. The best advice seems to be 1.5g in the mash and 1.5g at flame out. I haven't used it yet, and remain to be convinced that it'll work as well as a clarifying agent as brewbrite.

Anyone used it, and what was it like?

Cheers, 

FB


----------



## HBHB (14/8/15)

We've used it a fair few times.

Used at 1.5g in the strike water and 1.5g at flameout/whirlpool it does seem to create a nice cold break and nice dense flocc of the trub. Have used it in a couple of brews with solid amounts of rye and several with high % of wheat. Must say, lautering has been pain free with them, though it's hard to quantify. Clarity appears to be good in the finished beer and doesn't seem to adversely affect foam stability at all.

I do miss the various mythical creatures that Brewbrite used to deposit in the bottom of the FV's though. :blink:

Hope that helps.


----------



## indica86 (14/8/15)

Where has Brewbrite gone Martin?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (14/8/15)

I believe Brewtan B is the newer version superseding brewbrite (i just googled it because i have some brewbrite polyclar at home i have never used), step aside whirfloc I'm giving brewbrite a crack!


----------



## Beersuit (15/8/15)

As far as I am lead to believe the manufacturer of brewbrite axed its distributor to sell directly to the largerbrewerys. It still exists most shops don't want to buy the 24kg packages that they now come in for the same price we were used to paying for a kilo. we bit the bullet and now have a few years supply. I know of same pro brewers that tried brewtan and have since switched back. You can't beat a good thing.


----------



## Mardoo (15/8/15)

Anyone seen a shop that has some Brewbrite? I've been looking but all my usual sources are dry.


----------



## HBHB (15/8/15)

indica86 said:


> Where has Brewbrite gone Martin?


Distributor said they stopped it due to some problems, not sure what the full story was.

^Thanks Anthony, will look into it.


----------



## Beersuit (15/8/15)

Mardoo we have some if you like. Our cart on the website is down so you will have to call to order and pay. Give us a call.

www.toowoombahomebrewers.com.au


----------



## Fat Bastard (19/8/15)

HBHB said:


> We've used it a fair few times.
> 
> Used at 1.5g in the strike water and 1.5g at flameout/whirlpool it does seem to create a nice cold break and nice dense flocc of the trub. Have used it in a couple of brews with solid amounts of rye and several with high % of wheat. Must say, lautering has been pain free with them, though it's hard to quantify. Clarity appears to be good in the finished beer and doesn't seem to adversely affect foam stability at all.
> 
> ...


Think it was your site I read the amounts on... Most negative reviews only seem to have used it at flame out. perhaps the longer contact time improves things? Sounds more economical than brewbrite too, my dosage was 8-10g at 10min with that.

Will report back once i've used it.

Cheers,

FB


----------



## HBHB (20/8/15)

Fat Bastard said:


> Think it was your site I read the amounts on... Most negative reviews only seem to have used it at flame out. perhaps the longer contact time improves things? Sounds more economical than brewbrite too, my dosage was 8-10g at 10min with that.
> 
> Will report back once i've used it.
> 
> ...


Just sprinkle it in on whirlpool, other wise it clumps like a bitch.


----------



## Fat Bastard (8/11/15)

Ok, three brews in, using as recomended by HBHB, and I hate it.

The first brew which must be close to 3 months old is only just showing signs of clearing up. I've got an AAA that looks like rusty tank water and a saison that looks like the Yarra River.

Brewbrite seems to be back in stock at Craftbrewer now, so I won't experiment with brewtan anymore. Doesn't affect flavour, doesn't affect head retention, but doesnt make clear beer either.

Cheers,

FB


----------



## Bribie G (8/11/15)

I bought a tub of Brewbright from Brewman a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/5/17)

I've used it for the last half a dozen beers and haven't had any success. Compared to whirlfloc I'm getting murky beers. Had to gelatine in keg and switch dip tube for a float widget. 
Think I'll save it for new England IPAs.


----------



## timmi9191 (24/5/17)

im using it in both the mash and boil. Im using it with whirlfloc in the boil and lagers are coming out crystal clear. Much much clearer than whirlfloc alone.

I have no complaints.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/5/17)

cool, I'll give them a try in combination.


----------



## fungrel (24/5/17)

timmi9191 said:


> im using it in both the mash and boil. Im using it with whirlfloc in the boil and lagers are coming out crystal clear. Much much clearer than whirlfloc alone.
> 
> I have no complaints.


I now use Brewtan B instead of Whirlfloc at end of boil and i wouldn't switch back. I get a clear result in a shorter amount of time.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/5/17)

what dosage are you using?


----------



## hairydog (24/5/17)

Package states for 23L batch use 1.5g at mash and 1.5g 10 min before the end of boil,works for me in combination with whirlfloc.


----------



## Parks (24/5/17)

I've been using Brewtan B for the last 10ish batches and I feel it's a waste of time. Don't get any better clarity than using nothing.

I will go back to Brewbrite when I purchase next. I love that stuff.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/7/17)

I've finally found a use for Brewtan B. 

NEIPA.


----------

